# First drum



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I just heard the first drum was landed at IBSP

19 pounds on clam.

:beer:


----------



## jfd67 (Jun 20, 2006)

i heard there are some small bass hitting there too:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

I have heard that drum are startn to show up here in these parts also.


----------

